# Dikkatli olsana, bardağı kırabilirdin



## emre aydın

Dikkatli olsana, bardağı kırabilirdin. 

Bu cümledeki "kırabilirdin" kısmını ingilizce'ye nasıl çeviririz? (Gerçekleşmemiş olasılık) 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

You could have broken the glass.


----------



## emre aydın

You could have broken the glass. 

Benim de aklıma ilk gelen seçenek buydu ama "could have" gerçekleşmemiş ihtimal yerine varolan ama kullanılmamış yetenek anlamına gelmez mi? 

Yani; "bardağı kırabilirdin" : Bunu yapma yeteneğin vardı ama yapmadın.


----------



## shafaq

Uymadıysa "You might have ... " verelim abi...?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Do not be reckless next time, you could as well have broken that glass


----------



## analeeh

emre aydın said:


> You could have broken the glass.
> 
> Benim de aklıma ilk gelen seçenek buydu ama "could have" gerçekleşmemiş ihtimal yerine varolan ama kullanılmamış yetenek anlamına gelmez mi?



Evet gelir, ama türkçesi gibi iki anlama da gelebilir.



> Uymadıysa "You might have ... " verelim abi...?



Bu biraz garip geliyor kulağıma. Eskiden bu anlama gelebilirdi, ama modern ingilizcesinde bence _you might have broken it_ = kırmış olabilirsin (kırdın mı kırmadın mı belli bilmiyorum/bilmiyoruz).


----------



## shafaq

Merhaba analeeh ... Yani diyorsunuz ki bu ifadenin İngilizce'ye tercümesi mümkün değil..? Doğru anlamış mıyım?



analeeh said:


> Bu biraz garip geliyor kulağıma. Eskiden bu anlama gelebilirdi, ama modern ingilizcesinde bence _you might have broken it_ = kırmış olabilirsin (kırdın mı kırmadın mı belli bilmiyorum/bilmiyoruz).



1- Eğer bu ifade dediğiniz gibi "garip" ve "eskiden bu anlama gelebilirdi" ise gerçekten çok garip. 

Çünki google 
"_you might have xxxx"_  içeren 114.000.000 ve 
"_you may have xxxx"_  içeren    324.000.000 sonuç getiriyor. 
Demek ki bu İngilizce konuşan kişiler gerçekten "garip" ve "demode" formüller kullanmaya çok meraklı...

2- Eğer 
a- "_you might have broken it"_ = kırmış olabilirsin (kırdın mı kırmadın mı belli (değil) bilmiyorum/bilmiyoruz)" 
demek ise;

b- "_you may have broken it"_ = ?


----------



## analeeh

shafaq said:


> Merhaba analeeh ... Yani diyorsunuz ki bu ifadenin İngilizce'ye tercümesi mümkün değil..? Doğru anlamış mıyım?



Hayır. Diyorum ki doğrusu _you could have broken it. 

You might have broken it_ ifadesi de doğru, ama dediğim gibi başka bir anlama gelir: kırmış olabilirsin. 



> 1- Eğer bu ifade dediğiniz gibi "garip" ve "eskiden bu anlama gelebilirdi" ise gerçekten çok garip.
> 
> Çünki google
> "_you might have xxxx"_  içeren 114.000.000 ve
> "_you may have xxxx"_  içeren    324.000.000 sonuç getiriyor.
> Demek ki bu İngilizce konuşan kişiler gerçekten "garip" ve "demode" formüller kullanmaya çok meraklı...



Bence hiç meraklı değil. Her anlamda değil sadece _kırabilirdin_ anlamında demodedir. Bu ifadenin kullanılabildiği çok fazla cümle var da:

'You might have accidentally broken it without realising.'
'You may have to pay a fine if you've overstayed your visa.' (buradaki _have_ tabii ki başka bir anlama geliyor ama o da çıkabilir sizin girdiğiniz kelimeleri arayınca)
'_You_ might have been there, but _I_ haven't'.

Şimdi dediğim gibi eskiden konudaki anlama da gelirdi:

'What did you do that for! You _might have broken it!_'

Ama bu biraz demode ve 'onu kırmış olabilirsin (bilmiyoruz ama mümkün)' gibi anlaşılabilir. O yüzden anadili İngilizce olmayanların kullanmasını tavsiye etmiyorum.



> 2- Eğer
> a- "_you might have broken it"_ = kırmış olabilirsin (kırdın mı kırmadın mı belli (değil) bilmiyorum/bilmiyoruz)"
> demek ise;
> 
> b- "_you may have broken it"_ = ?



_Might_ ve _may_'in aynı anlamı var böyle cümlelerde.

('değil' kelimesi yazmadığım için özür dilerim, karıştırmışım biraz yazarken belli ki)


----------



## shafaq

Açıklamalarınız için teşekkür ederim analeeh... 




analeeh said:


> Hayır. Diyorum ki doğrusu _you could have broken it._


_ 

"xxx yapabilme gücüne sahip olmak" ile "xxx yapabilme ihtimaline sahip olmak" *arasındaki* *farkı* *bilmeyen* veya *önemsemeyen* vasat biri için bu dediğiniz doğru olabilir. 
İşin ilginç yanı; Türkçe'de ikisi de aynı şekilde ifade edilir.



analeeh said:



			You might have broken it
		
Click to expand...

_


analeeh said:


> ifadesi de doğru, ama dediğim gibi başka bir anlama gelir: kırmış olabilirsin.
> 
> 'What did you do that for! You _might have broken it!_'
> 
> Ama bu biraz demode ve 'onu kırmış olabilirsin (bilmiyoruz ama mümkün)' gibi anlaşılabilir.
> 
> 
> *Might ve may'in aynı anlamı var böyle cümlelerde*.


"might=may" iddiası bence çok gereksiz bir zorlama olmuş. Bazı kullanımlarda benzer anlamlar verse de; temelde; "may" *şimdiki zamanda var olan izin ve ihtimal*i ve "might" da *geçmiş zamanda var olmuş olan izin ve ihtimal*i ifade eden farklı kelimelerdir. 
İngilizce dilbilgisi kitapları hala bunu böyle öğretiyor bize. Online kaynaklardan kısa bir inceleme yaparak da görebilirsiniz bunu.
"Onlar bilmiyor; doğru olanı yalnızca ben biliyorum" iddiasında olmadığınıza göre; hepimizin zaman zaman *olabildiği(*might*)* gibi hatalı biliyor *olabilirsiniz (*may*)*. 



analeeh said:


> ('değil' kelimesi yazmadığım için özür dilerim, karıştırmışım biraz yazarken belli ki)



Konu bu değil. Sadece anlam bütünlüğünü tamamlamak için vurguladım onu. Hepimizin zaman zaman *düşebildiği* unutkanlıklardan biri...


----------



## emre aydın

Cevaplar için çok teşekkürler.


----------



## emre aydın

shafaq said:


> Açıklamalarınız için teşekkür ederim analeeh...
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "xxx yapabilme gücüne sahip olmak" ile "xxx yapabilme ihtimaline sahip olmak" *arasındaki* *farkı* *bilmeyen* veya *önemsemeyen* vasat biri için bu dediğiniz doğru olabilir.
> İşin ilginç yanı; Türkçe'de ikisi de aynı şekilde ifade edilir.
> 
> _
> "might=may" iddiası bence çok gereksiz bir zorlama olmuş. Bazı kullanımlarda benzer anlamlar verse de; temelde; "may" *şimdiki zamanda var olan izin ve ihtimal*i ve "might" da *geçmiş zamanda var olmuş olan izin ve ihtimal*i ifade eden farklı kelimelerdir.
> İngilizce dilbilgisi kitapları hala bunu böyle öğretiyor bize. Online kaynaklardan kısa bir inceleme yaparak da görebilirsiniz bunu.
> "Onlar bilmiyor; doğru olanı yalnızca ben biliyorum" iddiasında olmadığınıza göre; hepimizin zaman zaman *olabildiği(*might*)* gibi hatalı biliyor *olabilirsiniz (*may*)*.
> 
> 
> 
> Konu bu değil. Sadece anlam bütünlüğünü tamamlamak için vurguladım onu. Hepimizin zaman zaman *düşebildiği* unutkanlıklardan biri...



Dün bu yorum gözümden kaçmış. Kendi görüşlerim;

1) Analeeh "might have verb3" demode demiyor. "Gerçekleşmemiş olasılık" bağlamında demode diyor. Yani "bardağı kırabilirdin ama kırılmadı" anlamında kullanılmaz. Ama "bardağı kırmış olabilirsin" anlamında zaten "might have verb3" kullanılır ama ikisi farklı şeyler.

2) "Bardağı kırmış olabilirsin (geçmiş ihtimal)" anlamında hem Might have verb3, hem May have verb3, hem Could have verb3 kullanılır. ("Kır*ma*mış olabilirsin" anlamında ise sadece "may not have verb3" ve "might not have verb3") İkisi de aynı derecede doğrudur. Hangisinin (may or might) daha sık kullanıldığını analeeh daha iyi bilir. (Muhtemelen "might have verb3 daha çok tercih ediliyor" diyecektir.) Hangi online kaynakları kullandığınızı bilmiyorum, ama "longman intermediate grammar practice book" ve "longman advanced learners' grammar" da bu şekilde söylüyor. (Zaten analeeh'in anadili ingilizce sanırım).
Ancak may ve might'ın farklı kullanım alanları da var elbet.


----------

